# Which organization has the nicest belt?



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Im not asking which belt means the most, im asking which belt is the most visially apealing?
Vote than state your case.

1. *Pride FC * 








2.*WEC*









3.*UFC*









4.*Strickeforce*









5. *Dream fc +gp*










6. Elite xc









7.WAMMA









8. King of the cage









So much bling :wink03:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I gotta give it to strickforce, with WEC a very slim second

WAMMA by far the ugliest


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the DREAM belts. The King of the cage one is by far the worst lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the WEC's best just by looks alone, but DP is right about the one with the beefed up conehead on the belt.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Strikeforce takes it here second is dream and the ufc in 3d imo


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I have always liked the look of the Pride belts with the UFC coming in second. The WAMMA belts have to be the ugliest pieces of crap lol :thumbsdown:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Kind of off topic, but once you win a belt do you get to keep it forever or do you have to give it back once you get beat? Do they make a new belt for each title holder?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've always loved the look of the WEC belts. Strikeforce and EliteXC take second and third for me.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Strikeforce followed by UFC.

Dropkick, 
I believe if u defend it at least once, it's yours to keep.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

I voted WAMMA only because it's the non flashiest one. Looks a little more like something that shows your status and not just the shiniest biggest bling you can put on.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

The PRIDE one is the best followed by the DREAM belts. The WAMMA belt ain't that bad, but the King of the Cage one is hideous. It looks like something off a cartoon. The UFC belt is so boring and plain.

Do each title in every weight class look the same?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I like to vote on these things before I read the thread. I went with Strikeforce.



Villian said:


> Dropkick,
> I believe if u defend it at least once, it's yours to keep.


This doesn't make sense to me. Either only have the belt while you are champion or get the belt after winning the championship. Why do you have to defend it once to keep it?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

WEC, then Dream, then Strikeforce.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

I have seen some very nice belts in J Crew and LL Bean.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

I like Pride belts, with Strikeforce in second. Cool thread idea TS.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Exlite XC's. Love the red in there.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Picked Pride because it's a shield and looks cool. Notice how Dream and Elite XC both had eagles on them?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Evo said:


> I voted WAMMA only because it's the non flashiest one. Looks a little more like something that shows your status and not just the shiniest biggest bling you can put on.


Uh-oh who needs a visit from the fashion police


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I like the DREAM belts. The King of the cage one is by far the worst lol.


hahhaahaha that was my thoughts exactly. I think the Dream belts are ill. WEC is a very close second with the UFC in third in my opinion. Strikeforce is cool but there is just too much going on there. Looks like a pro wrestling belt almost. King of the Cage is embarrassing.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you get to keep them. When they were doing one of those prefight things with Randy showing his house, he had all his belts in lighted cases in his house.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> I'm pretty sure you get to keep them. When they were doing one of those prefight things with Randy showing his house, he had all his belts in lighted cases in his house.


They keep them for sure. i wouldn't want that belt that Big Tim wore around everywhere while he was champ. He probably wore naked around the house too. Yuck!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> They keep them for sure. i wouldn't want that belt that Big Tim wore around everywhere while he was champ. He probably wore naked around the house too. Yuck!


Now that image makes me want to puke...


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

wec then strikeforce then dream


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> They keep them for sure. i wouldn't want that belt that Big Tim wore around everywhere while he was champ. He probably wore naked around the house too. Yuck!


I heard that he got down with some skanks with the belt around the waist, can't remember where I heard/read it.

Put that in your pipe and smoke it. LOL


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

1. Pride


2. Dream
3. WEC
4. StrikeForce
5. UFC



6. Elite XC
7. WAMMA



8. King of the Cage


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

cabby said:


> I heard that he got down with some skanks with the belt around the waist, can't remember where I heard/read it.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it. LOL


The skanks are OK it's Tim that makes me feel queazey


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone elso notice half the belts have wings?

Id say Elite XC had the nicest belts, although everything even that tacky god awful KOTC belt is better than that Wammma belt god its hideous, I actually think Sylvia took a dive just so he wouldnt have to wear it.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Anyone elso notice half the belts have wings?
> 
> Id say Elite XC had the nicest belts, although everything even that tacky god awful KOTC belt is better than that Wammma belt god its hideous, I actually think Sylvia took a dive just so he wouldnt have to wear it.


Its that HD eagle thing creeping into MMA


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

cabby said:


> I heard that he got down with some skanks with the belt around the waist, can't remember where I heard/read it.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it. LOL


That is the greatest, insane-est thing I've heard all week.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Honestly though, if I was Fedor I'd sign with the UFC right now just so I didn't have to wear that retarded looking belt anymore.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

There is a severe lack of Saku Belt in this thread.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think shonie carter had something to do with the WAMMa belt,
him an donald trump probably made it in their garage


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

This thread is missing the PRIDE belt. The one shown is the PRIDE GP belt.











I vote for the PRIDE GP belt, its size makes it stand out more.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

70seven said:


> This thread is missing the PRIDE belt. The one shown is the PRIDE GP belt.
> 
> 
> I vote for the PRIDE GP belt, its size makes it stand out more.


That's what she said...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

70seven said:


> This thread is missing the PRIDE belt. The one shown is the PRIDE GP belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I originally had that picture up, but i thought it was bad quality, so i put up the gp pic


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to be honest, why do people think the pride belt looks good. I'm all for pride love, but I think the belt is kind of ugly. Anyways WEC's is pretty.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Oldschool UFC Belt*

Of the modern belts I'm picking the Strikeforce belt. However, if I had to pick a good oldschool belt I would pick the oldschool UFC belt. I saw a picture of Tito holding it and it looks better than any of the modern belts! It looks better than all of the modern belts combined! I bet Tito still has it cause clearly they retired that belt!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Of the modern belts I'm picking the Strikeforce belt. However, if I had to pick a good oldschool belt I would pick the oldschool UFC belt. I saw a picture of Tito holding it and it looks better than any of the modern belts! It looks better than all of the modern belts combined! I bet Tito still has it cause clearly they retired that belt!












I dont think its anything special, looks sorta like the KOTC belt


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah I think that is kind of ugly...the new one is way better.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another old school belt*

I was not referring to that old school belt but another old school belt. And isn't that belt for one of the Ultimate Ultimate tournaments? The one I'm referring to is one that Tito Ortiz had. The picture can be found in one of the countdown to UFC 100 articles.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

i found a better pic of the strikeforce belt


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce Belt*

Like I said, the best modern belt. I still think the old school UFC belt that Tito once had is the best though and it wasn't that Ultimate Ultimate belt!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Like I said, the best modern belt. I still think the old school UFC belt that Tito once had is the best though and it wasn't that Ultimate Ultimate belt!


I think i know what one your talking about, but i cant find a pic of it anywere


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dream LW Belt is fuckin sick looking. Seconds would be WEC, reminds me of greek/roman times.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Dream LW Belt is fuckin sick looking. Seconds would be WEC, reminds me of greek/roman times.


yeah i love the WEC belt


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*A couple of things*

First DREAM doesn't have a light heavyweight belt! Second, yes the WEC belt is pretty nice. Third, I'm glad someone has finally acknowledged which belt I'm talking about!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Finally!*









I finally found the old school UFC belt. Couldn't get the actual picture but I got the article!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

ufc for the win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What?*

Huh???


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

looks like we have a new contender


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bellator Belts*

Those look nice! And they are probably going to add two more in the lightheavyweight and heavyweight divisions next season! YEAH!


----------



## hdnetfights (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the WAMMA belt. You can keep your copy of the belt regardless of any successful title defences.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Personal Belts*

Isn't that just how it goes in all promotions? It's just the new belts must be given to the new champion?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Frankly, I like the old Pride belt, and I'm always impressed that I never get bored of the UFC belt. Those two are the best, but I lean towards the Pride belt, because it came in two colors.

Also, having held the WAMMA belt, it's not as great as the UFC belts (which I've only seen up close on a handful of occasions).

My vote goes to Pride.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*PRIDE Belt Holders*

Yeah and as I recall the unified champions get both the PRIDE belt and the UFC belt. At least I remember Rampage walking in with both when he went against Forrest. Maybe he still has that belt though.


----------

